# The first day of virtual school



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

This year, I put my kids in a virtual school (the older ones). It just felt like the right thing to do. I am actually really impressed. Today went really well. I am encouraged. The kids seem to be really happy with it too! It is very different from what we have done in the past, and I wasn't sure about it, but you guys know what? I am VERY encouraged. We may have a good year yet.!

Cindyc.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats, we start a virtual type school on next Monday, today broke our back. We've a excellent reg school two miles from us. That has the 8th grade. that the school board will not allow us to place my daughter in as it's not in they're town. The excellent school has a bus that drives past our home. and drops two girls off who live in our park,so I still do not understand why I can't transfer her to this other school. It's ridlous a two hour ride when a school in that district in my area two miles from us, and we're not allowed to transfer her to it? makes no sense. Tomorrow we will agree yet again our case before I slap the private school papers on the desk. 

white


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

WhiteChristmas said:


> Congrats, we start a virtual type school on next Monday, today broke our back. We've a excellent reg school two miles from us. That has the 8th grade. that the school board will not allow us to place my daughter in as it's not in they're town. The excellent school has a bus that drives past our home. and drops two girls off who live in our park,so I still do not understand why I can't transfer her to this other school. It's ridlous a two hour ride when a school in that district in my area two miles from us, and we're not allowed to transfer her to it? makes no sense. Tomorrow we will agree yet again our case before I slap the private school papers on the desk.
> 
> white


People like to make a simple thing hard for no reason sometimes. That does seem really senseless! You must be right on a county line or something. Well, I bet you will enjoy the virtual school option. That will give you and your daughter so much more flexibility. 

Good luck!

Cindyc.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

We are doing the same thing this year for the first time. So far.....it's not so good! We are waiting on the books (I have two in elementary) and for most of last week the website was only partly up. I have high hopes. I think it will be really good...once they get all their ducks in a row. OH! And they changed our supervising teacher at the end of the first week. It'll be good...right? It'll be a great change....right?

I'll keep watching your posts, Cindy for encouragement.:clap:


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

I know it's a line thing, when we first moved here, there was no kids in this park at all and hadn't been for years. It took me three weeks arguing with schools all three of them to get them to take my then 6th grader. With the our busline ends at the Go Mart a hlaf mile from you. {Princeton} {Glenborn} We don't do Bluefield,this town used to be Greenvalley but it got eaten up by the local large town. Bluefield Middle swore up and down that this place didn't exist. They're trying to tell me that the two kids getting dropped off here but go to they're school. Now I don't know about you. But Mom of the two girls swears they are registered as living here, So does the bus driver. School just started on August 28th so it's not been in session long so no reason why I can't change her none. 

Other then the school systen here would rather have a kid on a bus she's been robbed at knife point on, for 2 hours. Current Middle School gets out at 3pm, she's home at 5:30,sometimes 4:30. 

it's either going to get fixed our we're homeschooling as of today. 


Angel


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

WhiteChristmas said:


> I know it's a line thing, when we first moved here, there was no kids in this park at all and hadn't been for years. It took me three weeks arguing with schools all three of them to get them to take my then 6th grader. With the our busline ends at the Go Mart a hlaf mile from you. {Princeton} {Glenborn} We don't do Bluefield,this town used to be Greenvalley but it got eaten up by the local large town. Bluefield Middle swore up and down that this place didn't exist. They're trying to tell me that the two kids getting dropped off here but go to they're school. Now I don't know about you. But Mom of the two girls swears they are registered as living here, So does the bus driver. School just started on August 28th so it's not been in session long so no reason why I can't change her none.
> 
> Other then the school systen here would rather have a kid on a bus she's been robbed at knife point on, for 2 hours. Current Middle School gets out at 3pm, she's home at 5:30,sometimes 4:30.
> 
> ...


Knife point? WOW! Good for you! I would do the exact same thing!

Cindyc.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

YAY we finally made the jump, our daughter is now enrolled in Western Christian HomeSchool {private online homeschooling} and the school board is not happy. We are, now to jump all the way in. Angel


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

We started virtual school this year too ... so far so good!

My son is in grade 7 and doing really well ... he was in Public School up until last year, so this is a big shift. He's very good at staying focused, and I'm proud of the work he's doing. He says he misses his friends, but he loves being in charge of his schedule and his day.

I have to set aside time to help him, of course, but I enjoy that. I can log into his school stuff from work and see how he is doing, read what he is reading, and help him remotely (I work at a computer, and he messages me if he needs me). It is really neat.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

WhiteChristmas said:


> YAY we finally made the jump, our daughter is now enrolled in Western Christian HomeSchool {private online homeschooling} and the school board is not happy. We are, now to jump all the way in. Angel


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> We started virtual school this year too ... so far so good!
> 
> My son is in grade 7 and doing really well ... he was in Public School up until last year, so this is a big shift. He's very good at staying focused, and I'm proud of the work he's doing. He says he misses his friends, but he loves being in charge of his schedule and his day.
> 
> I have to set aside time to help him, of course, but I enjoy that. I can log into his school stuff from work and see how he is doing, read what he is reading, and help him remotely (I work at a computer, and he messages me if he needs me). It is really neat.


Yea, I think that is cool too. Congrats. Dh works at a computer too, and he can log in and see what the kids are doing as well. Of course, I am here with the kids all day, so he doesn't really need to, but he likes having the option.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> We are not quite doing the virtual school thing but we are using Alpha Omega SOS 2008 and love it. Seems they have ironed out all the problems from previous years and the children are enjoying school. Makes it a lot easier for me to teach the Christian Light
> 2 nd grade curriculum to our youngest. He is only 6 so too young for the computer.
> 
> Isn't it wonderful when you find that your choices are working?
> ...


We are using SOS for one child for one subject this year. I don't love it, but it seemed the right thing to do at this time. I am glad you are happy with it. The last time I had it, it was still really buggy (that would have been 5 or 6 years ago.) I am supposed to get the new on on Thursday, so I am glad to hear that it is better in your opinion. If TPS works out, this could be a long term arrangement for my kids once they hit Jr. high. Time will tell. 

Cindyc.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Miss Rose we're so happy we're dancing on the ceiling. Best part is my Proffessors for histor American History 1 and World Civ 1 are allowing me to have her in class with me as long she as sits in the back and doesn't bother anyone. Brandie my daughter is very tall, most people think she's older than 13. 

Angel


----------

